# Pattaya is it a good place to live?



## donreid

Hi

I'm Australian and have been to Thailand many times. I have been floating around SE Asia for awhile now. I was living in Cambodia but could not find any qualified staff.

I have owned and internet based business for 20 years now and it provides a pretty reasonable amount of money.

I'm considering living in Pattaya or Cebu (Philippines) I'm in Davao right now and will be flying to Bangkok Monday to go check out Pattaya.

I really want to know if I can hire people, rent a house all via my US Corporation without running into problems with the law as I do not have a work permit. 

How does one get a long term visa, should I just hire a lawyer? Mind you its no big deal to go to the border every month.

Thanks for any help


----------



## stednick

donreid said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm Australian and have been to Thailand many times. I have been floating around SE Asia for awhile now. I was living in Cambodia but could not find any qualified staff.
> 
> I have owned and internet based business for 20 years now and it provides a pretty reasonable amount of money.
> 
> I'm considering living in Pattaya or Cebu (Philippines) I'm in Davao right now and will be flying to Bangkok Monday to go check out Pattaya.
> 
> I really want to know if I can hire people, rent a house all via my US Corporation without running into problems with the law as I do not have a work permit.
> 
> How does one get a long term visa, should I just hire a lawyer? Mind you its no big deal to go to the border every month.
> 
> Thanks for any help


donreid:

My experience(s) were based out of Bangkok several years ago, so, not a direct apples-to-apples comparison as to what you'll find in Pattaya.

I assume you will be able to find "qualified" staff - that, of course, is a judgment call that only you can make. 

First, after a couple of months you'll attract the attention of the local population including the local constabulary. They, of course, will want to verify your legal status. So, all-in-all, you will need to comply on a legal basis. i.e. registering your company, paying fees and taxes, etc.

Check out the Thai Board of Investment www.boi.go.th 

Also, check out the thread "expatriation" last post 15AUG12, located on page 14 or 15 of this forum. The thread has links to the Thailand Tax Department English Language regulations, forms, etc.

As far as monthly border runs, not a viable method. Visa enforcement criteria varies both randomly and significantly. There is no guarantee that you will be granted reentry to Thailand. Problematic and not worth the risk. For your financial security you do need to be legit.

And, yes, in your specific situation I would pay to consult with (not necessarily "hire") a lawyer for preliminary guidance concerning the options available. It would be money well spend. Stack the deck in your favor.

Good luck.


----------



## carl_spencer

Pattaya is pretty well populated with expats. Since it is a beach city, many of the places to stay there command a little higher price than say, Bangkok. As far as working is concerned, you need a work permit for any nature of work which can result in income, period. This is legally of course and many people here in fact do work without work permits, however those are very low key, obscure jobs. 

You can get long term visas by getting a job or opening a business (Type B Non Immigrant), Marrying a local (Type O), or applying for retirement here.


----------



## TrangDoan

*ED visa*

Another option about visa is ED visa, which has 1 year valid, can be renewed every year, in 3 years and quite cheap. This form was chosen by many expatriates at first step in Thailand. If you want to know about this ED visa option, I will send you more information in private e-mail


----------



## Vento

If by qualified staff you mean devs etc etc for your internet biz, you would properly be better off with phillipines. 

I live in BKK and is in same biz as you. 

PM me if you like if you want more direct info,


----------



## Jackiethai

Pattaya is good for living but not for work. It's tourist destination.


----------

